# automatic substitution??



## jim baird (Feb 8, 2010)

When I composed a new post the site, when I hit the submit button, changed my word "architect" to "man with pencil who draw".

I don't care, but do wonder why.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Someone has a curious sense of humor when it comes to a$rchitects


----------



## jim baird (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Do you think if I entered "man with pencil who draw" it would show up as "architect"?


----------



## jim baird (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				jim baird said:
			
		

> Do you think if I entered "man with pencil who draw" it would show up as "man with pencil who draw"?


LOL!  Just happened again.  Hmmmm, wonder about those "moderators".


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Jeff's been playng around with some of the functions of the board. Attornyy (when spelled right) was another humorous word.


----------



## cda (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

jim baird

I think it is one of those three letter agencies monitoring your computer :::::

"ICC"


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

I think it's "man with computer who play."


----------



## JBI (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

It's a MYSTERY!?!?!

NAHHHHHHH! Just jar546 playing. I thought he removed that one after the first day, oh well.

Intentional misspellling or ch@rac+er substitution will bypass the filter.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

So will arkitect pass the filter too?

(apparently)


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Funny....I guess us graduates from Hooked on Phonics don't have problems with this


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Funny....I guess us graduates from Hooked on Phonics don't have problems with this


I always wondered why "phonics" wasn't spelled _fonetiklee _. . . .   :?


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Glad your feeling better


----------



## Fitzgerald (Feb 27, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

yeah that would be a great ideal.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

I guess with my typos, I am fairly safe? eh? :lol:


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Pencils are so 20th century!  It should be "man with mouse who draw" (or "man or woman with mouse who draw" if you want to be politically correct).  I suppose in few more years it will be "man with mouse who create BIM model"

BTW, should a contractor be called "man with nail gun who build"?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

plumber "man with a sawsall who installs pipe"


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

.......... and cuts 6" hole for 1.5" pipe


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Sawsall??????

They use chainsaws in Georgia.


----------



## Tom_Fallon (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Is there anyway this can be fixed?  I don't mean to be stuffy, but it would be nice to remain professional in my  posts and also make sure they make sense when giving advice...


----------



## jar546 (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

In appreciation for your past and future posts which greatly contribute to this forum, I have removed the censoring of the word architect.


----------



## JBI (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Awwww, I was just going to suggest Code Official be changed to Man with book who says NO!  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> Awwww, I was just going to suggest Code Official be changed to Man with book who says NO!  :lol:  :lol:


Not "Chuck Norris?"


----------



## High Desert (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

I vote for Chuck Norris. Did you know he counted to infinity..........three times!


----------



## texasbo (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> In appreciation for your past and future posts which greatly contribute to this forum...


Absolutely hilarious. You mean all 5 of them, one of which was deleted, and one asking you to change your website?

What's even funnier, is everyone is actually writing "man with pencil..." now anyway, so it's just like it was before...

Nice way to make an entrance; join a website and immediately start asking them to change it to suit you. Not to be stuffy or anything...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Tom,

Welcome to the forum.

I hope you stay and contribute.  We have a tendency to express our opinions openly; so, please don't take anything personal.  It's what makes this forum unique.

I'm an Inspector; "Those who can't do, inspect those that dodo."    

Uncle Bob


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

I'm wondering if we should just start putting words down to see what gets cencored/auto-substituted.

archiect is safe now (THAT sounds interesting).

attorney =

lawyer =

moderator =

engineer =

inspector =

Hmmmm.

(I guess there's just no substitute for fun, eh?)


----------



## fatboy (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

I agree with texasbo.......the guy decides after 3 hours of being a member of this site that we are unprofessional? Not sure how that got by all of us for the last month that we were having a bit of fun with it.  

They must not have a sense of humor in architect's forums....... :roll:


----------



## texasbo (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Jeff, because I've been a member here for more than 3 hours, and depending on who you ask, I actually HAVE made a small contribution to this site, and furthermore because I have never before asked you to change YOUR website to suit MY petty interests, I'm appealing to you to change it back to Man With Pencil Who Draw.

Just out of principle...


----------



## brudgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> I vote for Chuck Norris. Did you know he counted to infinity..........three times!


Go to google.

Enter "where is chuck norris" in the search box.

Press the "I'm feeling lucky" button.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				texasbo said:
			
		

> Jeff, because I've been a member here for more than 3 hours, and depending on who you ask, I actually HAVE made a small contribution to this site, and furthermore because I have never before asked you to change YOUR website to suit MY petty interests, I'm appealing to you to change it back to Man With Pencil Who Draw. Just out of principle...


Not because  "the building official's opinion is the only one that counts?"

I so lost that bet.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

Here's a start...

architect = "man with pencil who draw"

attorney / lawyer = "man with tie who argue"

economist = "man with stats who guess"

engineer = "man with math who optimize"

inspector =

moderator =

plumber = "man with pipe who cut hole"

real estate agent = "man with sign who open door"


----------



## texasbo (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> texasbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Jeff, because I've been a member here for more than 3 hours, and depending on who you ask, I actually HAVE made a small contribution to this site, and furthermore because I have never before asked you to change YOUR website to suit MY petty interests, I'm appealing to you to change it back to Man With Pencil Who Draw. Just out of principle...


Not because  "the building official's opinion is the only one that counts?"

I so lost that bet.

Ha! I was feeling charitable.

Plus I knew you had money riding on it.


----------



## JBI (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

BUT!!!! how many of you are aware of the fact that Chuck Norris failed his first Black Belt test? Put that in your 'Trivial Pursuit' box!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??

I Like Chuck........... but how about Bill "Superfoot" Wallace


----------



## brudgers (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> BUT!!!! how many of you are aware of the fact that Chuck Norris failed his first Black Belt test? Put that in your 'Trivial Pursuit' box!


The blackbelt test didn't fail Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris failed the blackbelt test.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: automatic substitution??



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> John Drobysh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > BUT!!!! how many of you are aware of the fact that Chuck Norris failed his first Black Belt test? Put that in your 'Trivial Pursuit' box!


The blackbelt test didn't fail Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris failed the blackbelt test.

huh????  :?


----------

